# AI-CS2_EPS in Freehand bearbeiten



## PDeffer (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe der Druckerrei eine Vektorgrafik als EPS (erstellt in AI-CS2, gespeichert für Version AI9) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Druckerei hat Freehand 10. Sie behauptet, es wären nur Bitmaps zu sehen und sie koennten die Pfade nicht bearbeiten. 

Ich habe mir Freehand 10 besorgt und muss festellen, ich komm an die Pfade nicht mehr ran. Auch bei AI 10 sehe ich nur die Tif-Vorschau. Das aus Freehand gedruckte PDF ist aber wieder offensichtlich ein "Vektor-Bild" und i.O.. 

Welche Möglichkeit habe ich in FH 10 die Pfade der eingebetteten EPS Datei zu bearbeiten?

Dank im Voraus!
PDeffer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juni 2006)

Hi,
soviel ich weiß unterstützt das EPS Format von Illustrator keine bearbeitbaren Pfade sowie das von Freehand. Desweitern unterstützt Freehand Illustrator nur bis zur Version 8.8.
Also das heißt du kannst der Druckerei die Illustrator Datei zur verfügung stellen oder da du jetzt ja anscheiennd auch Freehand hast, die Freehanddatei oder eine aus Freehand exportierte EPS mit bearbeitbaren Pfaden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Beppone (8. Juni 2006)

PDeffer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe der Druckerrei eine Vektorgrafik als EPS (erstellt in AI-CS2, gespeichert für Version AI9) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Druckerei hat Freehand 10. Sie behauptet, es wären nur Bitmaps zu sehen und sie koennten die Pfade nicht bearbeiten.
> 
> ...



Das EPS ist erstmal nicht zu bearbeiten, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Statt eps wählst du im export-Dialog das illustrator-Format und dann eine entsprechend niedrige Versionsnummer. Dabei ist es möglich, dass nicht alle Effekte, die AiCS2 unterstützt, richtig umgesetzt werden. In diesem Fall hat die Druckerei Pech und sollte auf aktuelle Software umsatteln (Geiz ist nicht immer geil), oder Du auf eine aktuelle Druckerei..

Kannst Du die Pfade, an die die Druckerei ran will, nicht gleich richtig anlegen? Dann als eps speichern und alles wird beim Belichten gut (die Grobanzeige am Monitor hat ja erstmal keine Aussagekraft - wichtig ist, was auf dem postscriptfähigen Ausgabegerät rauskommt)

Greez

Bep


----------

